# Brüno



## Trespass (Jul 18, 2009)

This is probably the worst movie I've ever seen. It simply was not funny. It took that pre-teen level of "What if he did that, and went here, and did that" to an unbearable extreme. I enjoyed Borat, I did not enjoy this movie, there were several scenes I was about to walk out on. It took about 15 minutes of the movie to realize it was just a shock factor movie. Over and over and over again.

Post away.


----------



## ryzorzen (Jul 18, 2009)

i thought it was pretty genius, but i could have done without the dick flopping haha


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jul 18, 2009)

I feel a lot like the OP. There were some funny parts, most of which were those in the style of Borat, but I wasted 15 minutes going to the bathroom and getting snacks to avoid some of the scenes.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought it was one of the funniest movies I've seen in years.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jul 19, 2009)

Elysian said:


> I thought it was one of the funniest movies I've seen in years.



this.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jul 19, 2009)

I saw it a few hours ago.

It was stupid as hell.

What made is funny was that the guy I was sitting next to kept yelling and getting pissed off at all the situations.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 19, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> I saw it a few hours ago.
> 
> It was stupid as hell.
> 
> What made is funny was that the guy I was sitting next to kept yelling and getting pissed off at all the situations.



The audience response really made the movie for me. I wasn't shocked by any of it, the internet has numbed me to all of that, but the audience was all over the spectrum, laughing, going "ewwww" etc. It was incredible. And at the end of the movie, everyone clapped! It blew my mind.


----------



## liquidcow (Jul 19, 2009)

So apparently, in America, there are quite a few people who are very ignorant and homophobic. Who knew.


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 19, 2009)

I saw it I couldnt wait till it was over. But I did laugh a few times. I cant believe it got 3 stars


----------



## Carrion (Jul 19, 2009)

The only part I truly laughed at was when SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER they did the show proposal.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> So apparently, in America, there are quite a few people who are very ignorant and homophobic. Who knew.



My feelings on it.

Im not going to go see it. Sharp foreign relations humor like Borat is funny to me, homophobia is a dead, dead horse.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 19, 2009)

I want to see it still


----------



## 70Seven (Jul 20, 2009)

The movie was absolute garbage. I hope that Sasha guy never makes another movie. I though Borat was an Ok movie at best but Bruno was just plain garbage. It has nothing to do with homophobia, this movie was just plain offensive, to straight and gay people. Nothing from the movie was funny its just plain gross and it goes on and on and on. No plot, no story, terrible acting and it all looked like it was shot in one single take.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 20, 2009)

Borat had a point to it but this is kind of cheap as we already know people are homophobic plus laughing at the world of fashion is an easy target as it's pretty clear it's a scene full of people who have their heads up their ass.

I don't really see the big deal over Sacha Baron Cohen as his own films are basically Jackass minus the skateboarding yet people talk as if he's really contributed to comedy or reinvented it whereas I actually think he's much better in other people's movies such as Talladega Nights.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jul 20, 2009)

Mixed feelings, glad I saw it, won't see it again.

I mean he makes a lot of points about how ridiculous stuff is like:

How ridiculous the fashion industry is
How stupid consultants are
How some southerners are homophobic and closet homosexuals
How ridiculous swinging is
How some parents will exploit their children for money
how some celebrities use children as fashion accessories
How celebrities have their heads up their asses and altruism is only a veneer (Paula Abdul)
How ridiculous flamboyance in general is
How ridiculous this MMA craze is and the people who attend it
How awful celebrity shows are

It essentially throws rocks at this hero worship celeb craze that is all the rage in America by showing the ridiculousness of what they do to the extreme. 

If you looked at it purely through the lens of a comedy without picking up on the social commentary it was absolutely terrible.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 20, 2009)

I think my favorite part was


Spoiler



the part where he was showing his tv pilot to the focus group. Was pure genius, just funny as hell.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

I thought it was funny as fuck. What was really interesting though was the group of 3 teenagers who got up like 20-30 minutes into the movie, and walked out, and one of them clearly said "fucking faggot". Ummm...you went to see a movie ABOUT A GAY FASHION DESIGNER. I don't really know what the fuck they were expecting.


----------



## aphelion (Jul 20, 2009)

I think it was funny...it's also that Borat was a way more loveable and redeemable character than Bruno...I think that adds to some of the reason this one didn;t go down as well (no pun intended)


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 20, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Ummm...you went to see a movie ABOUT A GAY FASHION DESIGNER. I don't really know what the fuck they were expecting.



THIS!

I thought it was a fucking funny movie.


----------



## Misanthropy (Jul 20, 2009)

The seance scene had me pissin my pants.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 20, 2009)

I loved it, really had some genius bits in it, checked the boxes of the ridiculous and the highlights:



Spoiler



- The pilot program shown to the focus group, sheer genius in many wrong ways
- The chat show, and recieving the baby on the conveyor belt
- The midget sex scene which was nothing short of amazing
- Straight Dave  (I need that t-shirt)
- The seance scene, absolutely amazing!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 20, 2009)

Tiger said:


> My feelings on it.
> 
> Im not going to go see it. Sharp foreign relations humor like Borat is funny to me, homophobia is a dead, dead horse.



This.


----------

